# Ψυχή βαθιά!



## nickel (Nov 7, 2013)

Με τη φράση «Ψυχή βαθιά» αποχαιρέτησε τους ακροατές ο εκφωνητής Ν.Τσιμπίδας την ώρα που οι διμοιρίες των ΜΑΤ βρίσκονταν έξω από το στούντιο της ΕΡΑ.
http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=22768&subid=2&pubid=63915205






Θυμίζω ότι έτσι τιτλοφόρησε ο Παντελής Βούλγαρης την ταινία του (του 2009) για την ιστορία δυο αδελφών στον εμφύλιο.

Για την κριτική που έγινε στην ταινία «Ψυχή βαθιά» του Βούλγαρη, χάρηκα που διάβασα και την άποψη του Γιώργου Γιαννουλόπουλου εδώ.

Για την ιστορία του χαιρετισμού βρήκα στην Ελευθεροτυπία τα παρακάτω:

*Οι περιπέτειες της «ψυχής βαθιάς»

*Η ταινία του Παντελή Βούλγαρη για τον Εμφύλιο μπορεί να γεμίζει τις κινηματογραφικές αίθουσες, αλλά εξακολουθεί να πυροδοτεί συζητήσεις όχι τόσο για την προσέγγιση του θέματος αλλά για την ακριβή καταγραφή του ιστορικού γεγονότος.

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, πρόκειται για μια συζήτηση ενδιαφέρουσα σε ένα θέμα «ταμπού» το οποίο με αφορμή την ταινία το προσεγγίζουν και γενιές που δεν είχαν καμία επαφή με την ταραγμένη εκείνη περίοδο.

Συνδρομή σ' αυτή τη συζήτηση μπορεί να θεωρηθεί η παρατήρηση-«αμφισβήτηση» του ίδιου του τίτλου στην ταινία «Ψυχή βαθιά» που κάνει ο Πανελλαδικός Σύλλογος Μνήμης «Αρη Βελουχιώτη».

Χαρακτηρίζει τον τίτλο «πολύ μεγάλο ιστορικό λάθος γιατί η φράση ουδέποτε ειπώθηκε από κανένα μαχητή του Δημοκρατικού Στρατού».

Οπως μας εξηγούν με επιστολή τους, το «Ψυχή βαθιά» που έλεγαν οι αντάρτες και είχε το νόημα του κατευόδιου ήταν μια φράση που χρησιμοποιούσαν μόνο οι αντάρτες του κατοχικού ΕΛΑΣ και όχι οι μαχητές του «Δημοκρατικού Στρατού» στον Εμφύλιο.

Την είχε απαγορεύσει ο ίδιος ο γραμματέας του ΚΚΕ Νίκος Ζαχαριάδης που δεν ήθελε να υπάρχει σχέση με «οτιδήποτε θύμιζε τις αμαρτωλές κατοχικές ΕΛΑΣίτικες συνήθειες». Στους παραβάτες, μάλιστα -όπως υποστηρίζει η επιστολή (η οποία απεστάλη και στον ίδιο τον Παντελή Βούλγαρη)- οι ποινές ήταν βαρύτατες και έφτασαν ακόμη και μέχρι του εκτελεστικού αποσπάσματος. Ποια όμως είναι η πραγματική ιστορία της περίφημης ευχής «Ψυχή βαθιά»; Αναφέρει η επιστολή του συλλόγου «Αρης Βελουχιώτης»:

«Η φράση αυτή είχε γίνει το "σλόγκαν" μεταξύ των ανταρτών του 2ου Συντάγματος του ΕΛΑΣ της ΙΙας Μεραρχίας Αττικο-Βοιωτίας από τότε, που σαν 5ο Ανεξάρτητο Τάγμα Παρανασσίδας, είχε διοικητή τον ταγματάρχη Μιχάλη Παπαζήση από την Κοζάνη.

»Ο Παπαζήσης είναι αυτός που πρωτοείπε τη φράση "Ψυχή βαθιά" κι έκτοτε παρέμεινε κι έγινε η αθάνατη λεβέντικη φράση του ένοπλου απελευθερωτικού αγώνα στην Κατοχή.

»Ο Παπαζήσης, καβάλα στ' άλογό του και κραδαίνοντας στο ένα του χέρι το αχώριστο παγούρι του με το τσίπουρο κι αψηφώντας τις εχθρικές σφαίρες, εμψύχωνε στις μάχες τους μαχητές του ΕΛΑΣίτες βροντοφωνάζοντας: "Εμπρός, παλικάρια μου, εμπρός, παιδιά μου, ψυχή βαθιά"». Η τραγωδία του Εμφυλίου, η σκοτεινή περίοδος της κυριαρχίας Ζαχαριάδη αποτυπώνεται και με ένα δραματικό συμβολισμό που έχει να κάνει με το τέλος της ηρωικής περιόδου του Μιχάλη Παπαζήση.

Όπως υποστηρίζει και καταμαρτυρά η επιστολή, ο Παπαζήσης ήταν ο καπετάνιος που διαπραγματεύτηκε την παράδοση και τον αφοπλισμό του 2ου Συντάγματος του ΕΛΑΣ στους Άγγλους τα ξημερώματα της 4ης Δεκεμβρίου στο Ψυχικό.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 14, 2013)

Τώρα έβλεπα ξανά την ταινία Λόλα (1964), και συνειδητοποίησα ότι ο Φέρμας λέει τρεις φορές "Ψυχή βαθιά". 






Είχα χρόνια να τη δω την ταινία και δεν το θυμόμουνα. Δηλαδή το έλεγαν και οι μάγκες, σαν φράση που συμβολίζει τη λεβεντιά; Ή είναι απλά επιλογή του σκηνοθέτη;


----------



## Marinos (Feb 1, 2015)

Ασφαλώς ήξερα ότι ήταν σύνθημα του ΕΛ.ΑΣ., ότι ο Νίκος Ζαχαριάδης το είχε αποκηρύξει και οι ποινές των παραβατών στο ΔΣΕ ήταν βαρύτατες. Ο Πανελλήνιος Σύλλογος Μνήμης «Αρης Βελουχιώτης» είχε στείλει και σε εφημερίδες και σ' εμένα μακροσκελή επιστολή για το θέμα τις παραμονές έναρξης των γυρισμάτων, φθινόπωρο του 2008, είχαμε μάλιστα μακρά τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία. Επέμεινα γιατί ως σύνθημα, ως λαϊκή ευχή που ακόμη και σήμερα λέγεται στην απλή καθημερινότητα πολλών αγροτικών περιοχών, γεμίζει την καρδιά μου. Είναι σύνθημα αγώνα, κουράγιου και αξιοπρέπειας. Ακούγεται επανειλημμένα στην ταινία «Λόλα» του Ντίνου Δημόπουλου, σε σενάριο του Βαγγέλη Γκούφα. Ο Λάκης Σάντας βλέποντας την «Ψυχή βαθιά» θυμήθηκε ότι μέχρι πριν από λίγα χρόνια παλιοί αγωνιστές είχαν αυτές τις δύο λέξεις ως χαιρετισμό και αντιχαιρετισμό σε συναντήσεις τους. Και η Ελλη Παπά έτσι κλείνει την τελευταία της συνέντευξη που προβλήθηκε πρόσφατα στην τηλεόραση, με την ευχή-σύνθημα «Ψυχή βαθιά». 

(με βοήθησε αυτή η αναφορά που όμως οδηγεί σε λίκνο που δεν υπάρχει... Όσο για το πώς ανέσυρα αυτό το νήμα, ας όψεται ο Φέρμας του σημερινού Σαραντάκου)


----------



## Earion (Jun 29, 2021)

Από το βιβλιαράκι του Δημήτρη Καραμπίνη _Μαζί με τον Ε.Λ.Α.Σ. (στο βουνό και την πόλη)_ (Αθήνα, *1946*), σσ. 28-30.

[Είναι τέλος καλοκαιριού του 1944. Οι Γερμανοί κάνουν κινήσεις για να αποσυρθούν από την Ελλάδα. Μελετούν πώς να ανοίξουν διαδρόμους]. Ν’ ανοίξουν διόδους για να περάσουν και να πάνε στο . . . διάολο!

Μα πώς θ’ ανοίξουν τους δρόμους; Χρειάζουνται και τις απαραίτητες επικουρίες.

Και τις επικουρίες αυτές τις έχουν πάντα έτοιμες. Είναι οι Γερμανοτσολιάδες του Ράλλη, που, πρόθυμοι, υπάκουοι, γνήσιοι υπηρέτες του καταχτητή, πολεμάν στο πλευρό του για τις εκκαθαριστικές επιχειρήσεις. Οι Γερμανοτσολιάδες ξαίρουν όλα τα κατατόπια κι οδηγάνε τους Γερμανούς στα σίγουρα, πιστοί στις εντολές του Ράλλη.

Αρχίζουν τις αλησμόνητες εκκαθαριστικές επιχειρήσεις από την Πάρνηθα.

Ο αγώνας είναι σκληρός, άνισος. Οχτώ μέρες κρυμμένοι πλάι σ’ ένα γερμανικό καταυλισμό, περνάμε φοβερές μέρες και φοβερότερες νύχτες διψασμένοι και νηστικοί.

Λίγο πιο κάτω είναι μια πηγή. Όμως ποιος κοτάει να πλησιάσει; Και τα τελευταία τρόφιμα έχουν σωθεί. Είμαστε σαν κυκλωμένοι. Γιατί; Οι Γερμανοτσολιάδες έχουν ζώσει με μεγάλες δυνάμεις ολόκληρη την περιοχή.

Ο γιατρός του τάγματος, ζαρωμένος στον κορμό ενός δέντρου, βγάζει τη φλούδα με το σουγιά του, τη μασάει και λέει:

— Βαθειά ψυχή!

Διψούμε όλοι. Το λαρύγγι καίγεται, ο ουρανίσκος κι η γλώσσα έχουν πια ξεραθεί και το νερό είναι λίγα μέτρα πειο πέρα.

Ποιος να πάει ωστόσο; Τα γερμανικά λυκόσκυλα οσμίζονται με τη μουσούδα τους της γης, σε βρίσκουν και πέφτουνε καταπάνω σου. Μόλις ακούσουν γαύγισμα οι Γερμανοί στρατιώτες τρέχουν αντάμα με τα σκυλιά, σε τραβάν απ’ την κρύπτη και σε παραδίδουν αμέσως . . . στους τσολιάδες. Είναι τα ακμαιώτερα εκτελεστικά όργανα.

Κι εμείς μένουμε εδώ καρφωμένοι στη θέση μας, χωρίς να μπορούμε να προχωρήσουμε. Η καθήλωση τούτη, το ξέρουμε, είναι προσωρινή. Δε θα καθόμαστε επ’ άπειρο μες στη φάκα με τα χέρια σταυρωμένα, απαντέχοντας το μοιραίο. Μα προσμένουμε την πιο κατάλληλη στιγμή.

Κάποιο βράδυ η πείνα μας θερίζει αλύπητα.

Είναι βαθιά νύχτα. Ένας συναγωνιστής της ομάδας μας δηλώνει:

— Συναγωνιστές, θα συρθώ με την κοιλιά ως τον καταυλισμό. Θ’ αρπάξω από τους Γερμανούς ό,τι θα βρω για να φάμε. Αν πάω καλλιά μου, ζωή σε λόγου σας.

— Θα παίξεις για μας κορώνα γράμματα τη ζωή σου;

Επεμβαίνει ένας και συμπληρώνει:

— Κι αν σε πιάσουν, τι μπορούμε να σου κάνωμε;

Ο φίλος γελάει σιγά και προσθέτει:

— Να με θυμάστε!

Και χάνεται μες στο σκοτάδι πηγαίνοντας μεθοδικά συρτός με την κοιλιά και τα γόνατα.

Δεν έχουμε καμμιά ελπίδα πως θα γυρίσει.

Μες στη νύχτα ακούμε το πασίγνωστο τραγούδι των τσολιάδων που γλεντάνε στο γερμανικό καταυλισμό.

Άιν τσβάι, άιν τσβάι, φουστανέλα, τσαρούχ’, φούντα, φέσ’

καμάρι, λεβεντιά, περηφάνεια, παλληκάρια εμείς των Ες—Ες!​
Ο συναγωνιστής που έφυγε για τη ριψοκίνδυνη επιχείρηση δεν έχει γυρίσει. Κι οι ώρες περνάν. Σίγουρα θα τον έχουν αρπάξει. Γιατί να τον αφήσουμε; Καθώς κουβεντιάζουμε για δαύτονε, ακούμε το σούρσιμό του πάνω στη γης. Είναι αυτός; Ναι, είναι ο ίδιος! Καθώς σιμώνει, σηκώνεται όρθιος, έρχεται στον κρυψώνα και λέει σιγά.

— Σας έφερα το σακίδιο ενούς τσολιά.

Το ανοίγουμε στο φως του φεγγαριού. Έχει μισό άσπρο ψωμί, δυο γερμανικές κονσέρβες φουα-γκρά, ένα μικρό κουτί κομπόστα, μια ξουριστική μηχανή, δυο φωτογραφίες γυναικών και μια του Ζέρβα. Ο γιατρός ψιθυρίζει χαρούμενος:

— Χαίρε Πλυτζανόπουλε που μας τάισες! Βαθειά ψυχή!


----------



## SBE (Jun 30, 2021)

Τερίν φουαγκρά με σάλτσα κομπόστας σε φρυγανισμένο ψωμί. 
(η κοιλιόδουλη αυτό συγκράτησε από το κείμενο γιατί δεν έμοιαζε με τυπικό γεύμα εκστρατείας).


----------

